# Want to Join a Super Secret Agency?  First You Must Complete Dr. Hunter's Selection



## Boon (May 21, 2011)

People never cease to make me shake my head.  He even had his own SERE program lol.



> WHITE PLAINS, N.Y.— A man who called himself "Dr. Hunter" recruited young men for a fake intelligence agency, then "trained" them by whipping them and placing needles under their fingernails, a prosecutor said Friday.
> Westchester District Attorney Janet DiFiore said Lawrence Bottone of Stamford, Conn., was indicted on 29 charges including assault and criminal impersonation.
> The New York charges come 15 years after Bottone was convicted in a similar case in Connecticut. He was sentenced to four years in prison on child pornography and assault charges after he was captured on videotape whipping and torturing teenage boys.
> Bottone, who turns 52 on Saturday, had been a longtime teacher and coach in Norwalk and was the founder of a program called "Seeking Progress for All Reaching Children." When he was sentenced, his lawyer told the judge, "He can't tell you why he did what he did."
> ...


----------



## Headshot (May 21, 2011)

Vegetable oil......AAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!  FUCKTARD!


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2011)

He was probably a member here once and got all butthurt when people wanted to vett his creds...


----------



## DasBoot (May 21, 2011)

What was the organizations name? NAMBLA?


----------



## policemedic (May 21, 2011)

Now we know where what's-his-name went....


----------



## Nasty (May 21, 2011)

Hey, y'all forgot to wish him a Happy Birthday, that's just rude!


----------

